# For those who use the SpinCAD designer - How do I use the Tap Tempo block?



## ferdinandstrat (Jan 19, 2020)

I tried hooking POT0 to the control input of the Tap Tempo block and the Tap Tempo out to the Delay Time of a Delay block and I get nothing, any ideas?


----------



## phi1 (Jan 19, 2020)

Maybe you need the other nodes (ramp and latch) hooked to something.  Here's the source code for the tap tempo block FYI.








						SpinCAD-Designer/TapTempoCADBlock.java at master · HolyCityAudio/SpinCAD-Designer
					

SpinCAD Designer is an open source Java project which allows creation of patches for the Spin FV-1 audio DSP chip. - SpinCAD-Designer/TapTempoCADBlock.java at master · HolyCityAudio/SpinCAD-Designer




					github.com
				




I don't really feel like sorting through all that right now to figure out how to use the block.  But, it says the author is "slacker".  So, I'm guessing the block is supposed to do his tap tempo delay code from his Babelfish project.  








						GitHub - slackDSP/Babelfish: Spinsemi FV-1 based pedal ideas
					

Spinsemi FV-1 based pedal ideas. Contribute to slackDSP/Babelfish development by creating an account on GitHub.




					github.com


----------



## ferdinandstrat (Jan 19, 2020)

phi1 said:


> Maybe you need the other nodes (ramp and latch) hooked to something.  Here's the source code for the tap tempo block FYI.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I thank you quite a lot for this...but sadly it doesnt tell me much, I am not too familiar with the source code itself


----------



## zgrav (Jan 19, 2020)

short answer -- looks like the feed for the tap temp is coming from a different project.


----------



## ferdinandstrat (Jan 19, 2020)

zgrav said:


> short answer -- looks like the feed for the tap temp is coming from a different project.



So its an incomplete block? Or do I just hook it up instead of a pot? Is there something that should go between the two? I am sorry for the barrage of questions I am just a total noob.


----------



## Digital Larry (Apr 2, 2020)

The tap tempo block was supplied by "slacker" and was part of his babelfish project over at diystompboxes.com.





__





						FV-1 Multi effect full forum project ready to go. (ShimmerVerb Also)
					

FV-1 Multi effect full forum project ready to go. (ShimmerVerb Also)



					www.diystompboxes.com
				




Ah take a look at the schematic, esp. the wiring of the signal to POT2.  There's your answer.









						Babelfish/babelfishschem.jpg at master · slackDSP/Babelfish
					

Spinsemi FV-1 based pedal ideas. Contribute to slackDSP/Babelfish development by creating an account on GitHub.




					github.com
				




The "latch" and "ramp" outputs of the tap tempo block were just used for debugging.

DL


----------

